# Hard Drive Carrying Case?



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

In order to help manage our offsite backups, I've been looking around for a reasonably sized, reasonably priced case with anti-static foam to carry, say, six or eight 3.5" bare hard drives.

I ran across one by Pelican but at US$200+ and 22"L x 14"W x 9"H with rollers, it's pricey, sizey & overkill for our needs. 

I also note one by Turtle Case that is sized smaller & priced better but it has what looks like regular foam, not anti-static. Or, am I just being paranoid about the anti-static?

Suggestions?

TIA


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

Put the drives in anti-static bags (sealed) and don't worry about it. Just make sure to follow proper procedures when removing them (ground yourself each time!)


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I think FeXL is pretty well grounded...

...and I agree with mguertin

anti static goodies can be found here: Anti-Static Products


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------

